# B5(S4) no boost and many faults



## Lyttelton (Sep 21, 2004)

One day when starting car, 1st gear and release clutch, engine "jerk" once and stalled, start again, it accelerate without boost, ABS & ESP lamp on all time.
Scan and found these faults....
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 8D0 907 551 D
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT 0002
Coding: 05711
Shop #: WSC 06335
9 Faults Found:
17833 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Short to Ground
P1425 - 35-00 - -
17938 - Camshaft Timing Adjustment: Short to Ground
P1530 - 35-00 - -
17955 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75): Short to Ground
P1547 - 35-00 - -
17697 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Short to Ground
P1289 - 35-00 - -
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low
P0102 - 35-00 - -
17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Open or Short to Plus
P1453 - 35-00 - -
17865 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 2 (G236): Open or Short to Plus
P1457 - 35-00 - -
17523 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S1: Short to Ground
P1115 - 35-00 - -
17527 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit: B2 S1: Short to Ground
P1119 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 8D0 907 389 E
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D46
Coding: 04395
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
18265 - Load Signal: Error Message from ECU
P1857 - 35-00 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
checked turbo hoses near intercoolers, no cracks no leaks. where else can I trace? 
Pls help!
Tks in advance!


----------



## uNk1nd.8t (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: B5(S4) no boost and many faults (Lyttelton)*

I'm 70% sure its your MAF.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: B5(S4) no boost and many faults (Lyttelton)*

Can the MAF cause all the groundings listed? EGT's 1 and 2 as well as camshaft timing adjustments? All these grounds - what do they have in common?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: B5(S4) no boost and many faults (Lyttelton)*

When was the last time that the car was scanned without reporting DTC's, meaning have some of your posted DTC's accumulated over time or do you know for sure that the list of codes occured at the same time?
If the DTC's occured at the same time, one thing to check for is broken engine mounts. Broken engine mounts can pull on wiring harnesses.
There are some nasty codes in your list and if each DTC is real, they will seriously affect engine performance and repeatedly trip limp mode.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:45 AM 8-11-2008_


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: B5(S4) no boost and many faults (GLS-S4)*

clear the codes, drive the car, and wait for a fresh batch lol, go from there... try running it w/the maf disconnected, and see if it runs well, if so it's the maf.
If not... could be a bad turbo... damaged turbine/etc. I had a similar issue, and now am going with GT28's.
I am also selling a NEW set of RSK04's, Inlets and harware kit...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: B5(S4) no boost and many faults (bigturboVR6)*

Yep, Great Advice...
and you know, there was a guy posting recently, he mentinumbldled something about wanting new K04 Turbo's, piping and hardware... since the spare K04 025/026 Turbo market is like soo dry right now... maybe he could buy yours


----------



## Lyttelton (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: B5(S4) no boost and many faults (Lyttelton)*

Some new findings:
From the vwvortex forums, I found an advice to replace the fuel pump relay. I also checked all the fuses, and found #29 fuse (20A) blown. Replaced and the car went normal for about 4 days.
Then same thing happened last week.
I sent the car to a local garage to replace timing belt, CV boot, etc... since it's about time to do so. They traced and found the main wiring harness trunk running from ECU to left side firewall with sockets to knock sensor, lamda, crankshaft sensor, etc... was rubbed against a stud







Mechanics said a +ve was short to ground there. He repaired it. And also suspected the air flow meter no good coz the previous owner had the BMC filter installed, all element inside broken into pieces and damage the air-flow meter.
Now new problem comes.... when the car is plugged w/ the new air flow meter, the idling is sooooo rough and the engine almost want to die. But no DTC at all. With the gas analyzer attached, noticed that CO went way up to 9.0 or higher.
Unplugged it and let it idle, it went normal. But when driving out, hear turbo boost sound, but no push at all.
Puzzling why??


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: B5(S4) no boost and many faults (Lyttelton)*

When I had these issues... my problem looked like this:


----------

